# Recommended large tongs/tweezers ???



## Chefdog

I have a couple pairs of tweezer/tongs, One 10" pair that are kind of middleweight and a set of 6.5" curved ones for small stuff, both from JBPrince. What I'm looking for is a slightly bigger and sturdier set to replace regular tongs. The 10" ones are decent for delicate items, but I want a more solid pair that'll handle heavier/larger stuff, but still offer more precision than regular tongs. 
Has anyone used the 12" pair from JBPrince? They look like they might be a little flimsy. 
Or these:
http://www.agrussell.com/ag-russell-hocho-and-cooking-tweezers/p/HKhhh14/
Those look nice and sturdy, and a lot like the $20 Wusthoff pair that you see, although they're 14 vs 12"

Let me know which ones you guys like. Thanks.


----------



## franzb69

most tweezers that are used for food originally started out as medical tools. you could check out medical supply shops online or in real life. might actually get a better price for the same tools =D


----------



## pumbaa

I use feeding tweezers they are a bit sturdy and used to feed crickets to spiders and such. Look almost identical to the ones you posted but they were like 6 dollars off amazon brand is zoo med. I used to have some when I had a ball python they held a mouse fine, so I snaged a pair to do simple things in a kitchen with.


----------



## Chefdog

pumbaa said:


> I use feeding tweezers they are a bit sturdy and used to feed crickets to spiders and such. Look almost identical to the ones you posted but they were like 6 dollars off amazon brand is zoo med. I used to have some when I had a ball python they held a mouse fine, so I snaged a pair to do simple things in a kitchen with.



Do they have enough resistance when losing back up? That's the ones thing the 10" pair I have are lacking. They can hold things ok, but the hinge area is fairly weak, and I don't think they'll hold up to normal tong tasks for long before they give up. 
Cheap is good, but I'd rather pay more for a pair that will be strong and hold up for a couple years. 

Thanks guys. 
Anyone else use any that they really like???


----------



## Jmadams13

I have a few of the zoo meds as well for feeding my snakes and lizards, and they hold up fine. Never used them in the kitchen, but I'm sure if they can hold up to rats and such they will be fine for food. Worth a try. Most pet stores sell them as well as amazon.


----------



## Chefdog

Well that's +2 for zoo meds, off to the pet store.
I was looking again at the AG Russell tongs and it says they're almost 7oz! That's maybe a little TOO heavy duty. I'm not sure I want my tongs to weigh as much as a gyuto.


----------



## miketayl0r

global plating tongs. cant cook without them
http://www.jbprince.com/global-japanese-cutlery/global-plating-tong.asp


----------



## KCMande

I use the wusthof 12 in tongs, work fine for what I use them for, would be interested in an alternative because i am pretty sure they are no longer in production.


----------



## TheDispossessed

im kind of a dick about this, i hate tweezers and tongs, they require no skill whatsoever to use and encourage squeezing of foods. i like to use my hands, the tweezers we were born with, and if necessary, moribashi.


----------



## JohnnyChance

KCMande said:


> I use the wusthof 12 in tongs, work fine for what I use them for, would be interested in an alternative because i am pretty sure they are no longer in production.



If you like tongs, try Rosle. Other than the locking mechanism breaking, they are super strong and durable. The action on them is great, you have so much control over the pressure you use to grab things. Way more than every other tong I have used. The teeth are soft scallops and do not damage, tear or bite into the food. I can grab things pretty much as gently as my fingers..


----------



## Chefdog

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I appreciate the input. 
KC, do the wusthof have enough strength/spring to handle heavier stuff? They look very similar to all the cheap, made in china ones on Amazon. Just hoping for $20 they're a little better construction.


----------



## mark

TheDispossessed said:


> im kind of a dick about this, i hate tweezers and tongs, *they require no skill whatsoever to use and encourage squeezing of foods*. i like to use my hands, the tweezers we were born with, and if necessary, moribashi.



You could say the same thing about hands....
Its not the tool but the neanderthal controlling it.

I second the Rosle tongs, the scalloped teeth are a nice feature and it seems like the spring tension is neither too tight or loose.
At work I grab these over don or winco.
I do like the fact that don has heavy and light weight tongs but still grab Rosle.


----------



## TheDispossessed

mark said:


> You could say the same thing about hands....
> Its not the tool but the neanderthal controlling it.



yes, absolutely true. something bothers me about the use of tongs and gloves though, as i feel it's important to have a relationship with the food you are preparing. for some reason, those things make me feel more removed from the ingredients and the process. i guess it's just my preference, and a romantic one at that.


----------



## pumbaa

I use tongs/tweezers to plate things that my hands are too hot to handle. Tempered chocolate garnishes, for one my hands are hot and it tends to do bad things to chocolate. I also have them for things like micro greens(yes i use them on desserts), and things like that. I have very hot hands and sausage fingers.


----------



## Jmadams13

TheDispossessed said:


> yes, absolutely true. something bothers me about the use of tongs and gloves though, as i feel it's important to have a relationship with the food you are preparing. for some reason, those things make me feel more removed from the ingredients and the process. i guess it's just my preference, and a romantic one at that.




That reminds me of the creepy guy in Hostel eating with his hands on the train


----------



## Sarge

The 12" ones from jbprince work just fine for bigger things or you can check medical supply places. Where I work we just do most things with 45cm Saibashi I do work in a very traditional Japanese Kitchen though where I don't usually deal with heavy items too much


----------



## Chefdog

I tried a loaner pair tonight from a colleague and they definitely weren't up to the task of replacing traditional tongs. They're a cheap pair that he bought on amazon (12" stainless, but rather lightweight and not much spring/tension) and the weren't able to reliably grip and turn pork chops. If say they are a little big and clumsy as tweezers for precise plating, but not strong enough to work as precision tongs either. If I can figure out specifically which ones they are, I'll let you guys know so no one wastes their money.


----------



## wenus2

I was really hoping somebody would have had some experience with the AG Russel pair, I have had my eye on those for quite a while as well. They look nice and solid.


----------



## Chefdog

wenus2 said:


> I was really hoping somebody would have had some experience with the AG Russel pair, I have had my eye on those for quite a while as well. They look nice and solid.



Yessir,
After trying out that pair last night, I'm thinking the extra weight and size of the AG Russell ones might be just what is needed.
I might just bite the bullet and order some. :chin:


----------



## KCMande

Chefdog said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I appreciate the input.
> KC, do the wusthof have enough strength/spring to handle heavier stuff? They look very similar to all the cheap, made in china ones on Amazon. Just hoping for $20 they're a little better construction.



they are strong enough to flip duck breast in the pan, steaks on the grill. They are pretty strong, thick steel. Honestly they are the only tweezers of this size I have used so I do not have anything to compare them to for you.


----------

